# Angeln lebensgefährlich? Toter Angler in Velten gefunden



## Thomas9904 (19. April 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Mai

*Toten Angler in Velten gefunden​*
http://www.maz-online.de/Home/Polizei/Toten-Angler-in-Velten-gefunden

Die Märkische Zeitung meldet, dass am Samstag am Havelufer im Veltener Stadtteil HohenschöppingVelten (Oberhavel) ein toter Angler gefunden worden wäre.

Gleichzeitig wird auf einen Bootsunfall vom September des Vorjahres verwiesen, bei dem bei Rangsdorf (Teltow-Fläming) ein 85-jähriger Angler bei einem Bootsunfall ums Leben gekommen wäre. 

Daraus wird dann der Schluss gezogen, dass "Angeln ist eine entspannende Angelegenheit sei, doch immer wieder Menschen selbst bei dieser ungefährlichen Beschäftigung ums Leben kommen würden"...
-------------------------------------------------------------------

Nicht nur, dass Angeln "ungefährlich" ist (jedenfalls im Vergleich zu Fussball, Boxen, Straßenverkehr etc.), es ist auch gleichzeitig eines der tollsten, entspannenden Hobbies überhaupt, die es gibt.

Und auch wenn es immer wieder Unfälle gibt - auch die DGzRS kann davon ja ein Lied singen - ist das Angeln mit Sicherheit keine lebensgefährliche, sondern eine tolle, natur- und lebensbejahende Betätigung!

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Allrounder27 (19. April 2016)

*AW: Angeln lebensgefährlich? Toter Angler in Velten gefunden*



> Derzeit liegen keine Anhaltspunkte für das Einwirken Dritter vor, wie die Polizei am Montag mitteilte.



Aus der Polizeimeldung. Also ist der Angler evtl. einfach so verstorben, nur das er eben grade geangelt hat. Somit hat der Todesfall rein garnichts mit dem Hobby an sich zu tun. Wenn jemand im Kino eines natürlichen Todes stirbt, dann würde man auch nicht unbedingt schlussfolgern, das Kino gefährlich ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. April 2016)

*AW: Angeln lebensgefährlich? Toter Angler in Velten gefunden*

So ist es.......


----------



## Hann. Münden (19. April 2016)

*AW: Angeln lebensgefährlich? Toter Angler in Velten gefunden*

"Daraus wird dann der Schluss gezogen, dass "Angeln ist eine entspannende Angelegenheit sei, doch immer wieder Menschen selbst bei dieser ungefährlichen Beschäftigung ums Leben kommen würden"...

Halt Lügenpresse, tagein tagaus.


----------



## Riesenangler (19. April 2016)

*AW: Angeln lebensgefährlich? Toter Angler in Velten gefunden*

Angeln an sich ist nicht gefährlicher als andere Hobbys. Glaubt man aber einer Studie der fünf größten Krankenkassen, so liegen wir mit unserem Hobby unter den TopTen  der unfallträchtigsten "Sportarten" die es gibt. Neben Motocross, Fußball, Eishockey und anderen. Ich glaube sogar unter den ersten Fünf. Ich selber bin ja schon knapp einer Blutvergiftung durch einen Drilling entgangen.  Zwei Wochen zu Hause war es aber dennoch.


----------



## Ferrokarr (19. April 2016)

*AW: Angeln lebensgefährlich? Toter Angler in Velten gefunden*

*ironie*
Ach blödsinn...
Angeln ist Krieeeeeg!
Ich gegen den Fisch!
Da hat dann wohl der Fisch gewonnen


----------



## Darket (19. April 2016)

*AW: Angeln lebensgefährlich? Toter Angler in Velten gefunden*

Angeln findet am oder auf dem Wasser statt und Wasser birgt nun mal Gefahren (mal unabhängig vom konkreten Fall). Allerdings habe ich vor ein paar Tagen gelesen, dass die Zahl der tödlichen Badeunfälle im letzten Jahr deutlich gestiegen sei, was u.a. an den rapide sinkenden Schwimmfähigkeiten der Bevölkerung in Folge von Sparmaßnahmen der öffentlichen Badeanstalten und in den Schulen läge. Das ganze bringt uns dann wahrscheinlich zu der messerscharfen Kombination, dass der Aufenthalt am/auf/im Wasser statistisch besonders für Nichtschwimmer gefährlich sein kann. Haben wir doch wieder was gelernt!


----------



## Minimax (19. April 2016)

*AW: Angeln lebensgefährlich? Toter Angler in Velten gefunden*

Ne typische Nichtmeldung, bei der ein bisschen Kramen im Archiv und einen geschickten Satz ne Story konstruiert wird.
 Ganz normal für den Lokalteil, passiert ja auch sonst nix. Ganz nett für den Volontär eines Käseblättchens.
 Aaabeer:



Hann. Münden schrieb:


> [...]Halt Lügenpresse, tagein tagaus.


 
 Die Vokabel ist gelinde gesagt nicht unpolitisch. Wer sie verwendet, muss damit rechnen, dass er und das Board mit den üblichen Verwendern assoziiert wird.


----------



## Darket (19. April 2016)

*AW: Angeln lebensgefährlich? Toter Angler in Velten gefunden*

|good:





Minimax schrieb:


> Ne typische Nichtmeldung, bei der ein bisschen Kramen im Archiv und einen geschickten Satz ne Story konstruiert wird.
> Ganz normal für den Lokalteil, passiert ja auch sonst nix. Ganz nett für den Volontär eines Käseblättchens.
> Aaabeer:
> 
> ...


|good:
Und zwar beide Teile!


----------



## Rotbart (19. April 2016)

*AW: Angeln lebensgefährlich? Toter Angler in Velten gefunden*



Minimax schrieb:


> Die Vokabel ist gelinde gesagt nicht unpolitisch. Wer sie verwendet, muss damit rechnen, dass er und das Board mit den üblichen Verwendern assoziiert wird.



#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q

Gerüchte besagen, dass auch der Gruß "Guten Morgen" nicht unpolitisch ist, weil er auch von der SED-Spitze der DDR regelmäßig verwendet worden ist. Wer diesen Gruß verwendet, muss damit rechnen, mit den üblichen Verwendern assoziiert zu werden.

#6

Davon ab: Was gibts schöneres, als mit der Angel in der Hand zu sterben?


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. April 2016)

*AW: Angeln lebensgefährlich? Toter Angler in Velten gefunden*

Sodele Leute.

ALLES Allgemeinpolitische, Hinweise, Belehrungen dazu etc. lassen wir ab hier wieder sein.

Damit macht ihr dem Mod ne Freude und euch auch,weil ihr dann keine Punkte kriegt.

Danke.

Weitermachen


----------



## Riesenangler (19. April 2016)

*AW: Angeln lebensgefährlich? Toter Angler in Velten gefunden*

Genau. Möchte nicht wissen, was die letzten vier oder fünf Posts mit dem eigentlichen Thema zu tun haben? Genau nichts.


----------



## Andal (19. April 2016)

*AW: Angeln lebensgefährlich? Toter Angler in Velten gefunden*

Ich kann mir schlimmere Todesarten vorstellen, als beim Angeln einfach von Stuhl zu fallen und das wars dannn!


----------



## Riesenangler (19. April 2016)

*AW: Angeln lebensgefährlich? Toter Angler in Velten gefunden*

Stimmt. Beim Drill deines Fisch des Lebens und dann kurz vor der Landung einen Infarkt erleiden.


----------



## Andal (19. April 2016)

*AW: Angeln lebensgefährlich? Toter Angler in Velten gefunden*

Also bei Infarkten kann ich sehr gut mitreden, zwei hatte ich schon. Das muss dann schon der ultimative Infarkt sein, damit es keine Quälerei wird. Sonst machst du Zustände mit, die du deinem ärgsten Feind nicht wünschen würdest!


----------



## Reg A. (19. April 2016)

*AW: Angeln lebensgefährlich? Toter Angler in Velten gefunden*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Daraus wird dann der Schluss gezogen, dass "Angeln ist eine entspannende Angelegenheit sei, doch immer wieder Menschen selbst bei dieser ungefährlichen Beschäftigung ums Leben kommen würden"...



Was ihr da alles hineininterpretiert...
Dieses Zitat (das nicht aus der verlinkten Pressemitteilung stammt) besagt doch nur folgendes: Angeln ist ungefährlich und entspannend, doch manche sind einfach für alles zu doof. Zumindest lese ich das aus dem Zitat heraus, ohne den weiteren Kontext zu kennen.


----------



## BARSCH123 (19. April 2016)

*AW: Angeln lebensgefährlich? Toter Angler in Velten gefunden*

Das Angeln Lebensgefährlich ist, wage ich stark zu bezweifeln. :q

Das es aber ein relativ hohes verletzungsrisiko mitsich bringt sollte klar sein.

Ich selbst hatte schon 2 Drillinge und nen Karpfenhaken bis zum anschlag in der Hand. Schnittwunden bis aufs Fleisch leider auch.

Wenn man jetzt noch das zahlreiche ausrutschen auf nassen Steinen oder steilen Ufern mitrechnet, kommt man schon auf einen guten Schnitt.


Tl,
Chris.


----------



## Gardenfly (19. April 2016)

*AW: Angeln lebensgefährlich? Toter Angler in Velten gefunden*

Angeln galt mal eine Zeit bei Versicherungen als Hochrisikosport: als es noch üblich war,Würmer mit Strom zu sammeln-und als noch Kohlefaser neu war, bei tiefhängenden Stromleitungen


----------



## GeorgeB (19. April 2016)

*AW: Angeln lebensgefährlich? Toter Angler in Velten gefunden*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Angeln galt mal eine Zeit bei Versicherungen als Hochrisikosport: als es noch üblich war,Würmer mit Strom zu sammeln-und als noch Kohlefaser neu war, bei tiefhängenden Stromleitungen



Es leben die 70er. Ich war jung und brauchte die Würmer. :vik:

An dem Artikel kann ich nix Anrüchiges entdecken. Der Journalist schreibt wie es ist. Angeln ist in der Tat ein grundsätzlich ziemlich ungefährlicher "Sport", bei dem es immer wieder zu Unfällen kommt. Neben den Pillepalle-Verletzungen durch Haken dürften es vornehmlich schwerere Unfälle im Zusammenhang mit Booten oder unzugänglicheren Uferstellen sein. Ist doch nix Schlimmes. Darf man ruhig aussprechen.


----------



## gründler (19. April 2016)

*AW: Angeln lebensgefährlich? Toter Angler in Velten gefunden*

Wir hatten mal jemand im Verein der wünschte sich beim Vereinsangeln zu sterben...ihr könnt euch denken wo er das letzte mal aufrecht stand..beim Vereinsangeln zum Abpfiff.



Das ganze Leben ist gefährlich also egal wo es kann jeden schon gleich in die ewigen Jagdgründe schicken.###h


----------



## Rxlxhx (19. April 2016)

*AW: Angeln lebensgefährlich? Toter Angler in Velten gefunden*

Ach nöö,nicht am Wasser über die Regenbogenbrücke gehen. Letztendlich isses bei jedem irgendwann soweit,und wenn ich an die Zukunft hier in .de denke habe ich auch keine Angst davor.

Rilehx


----------



## Sharpo (19. April 2016)

*AW: Angeln lebensgefährlich? Toter Angler in Velten gefunden*

Angeln lebensgefährlich?
Also bei der Frage seh ich schon das nächste Angelverbot auf uns zu kommen.
Zum Schutz der Angler natürlich.

Ihr habt Themen drauf.
#d


----------



## Gondoschir (19. April 2016)

*AW: Angeln lebensgefährlich? Toter Angler in Velten gefunden*

Beim angeln den Löffel abgeben???
Dann könnte sich das ja wenigstens ne Minute vorher ankündigen, damit man schonmal die restlichen Maden auf sich verteilen kann.


----------



## Ukel (19. April 2016)

*AW: Angeln lebensgefährlich? Toter Angler in Velten gefunden*

also was denn jetzt, gestern stand hier noch ein Threat "Angler rettet Rollstuhlfahrerin vorm Ertrinken", jetzt ist ein Angler beim Angeln gestorben, steht also 1:1,  ich weiß gar nicht mehr, was ich davon halten soll |kopfkrat

Vielleicht folgendes: das Leben ist eins der gefährlichsten.....


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (19. April 2016)

*AW: Angeln lebensgefährlich? Toter Angler in Velten gefunden*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Angeln an sich ist nicht gefährlicher als andere Hobbys. Glaubt man aber einer Studie der fünf größten Krankenkassen, so liegen wir mit unserem Hobby unter den TopTen  der unfallträchtigsten "Sportarten" die es gibt. Neben Motocross, Fußball, Eishockey und anderen. Ich glaube sogar unter den ersten Fünf. Ich selber bin ja schon knapp einer Blutvergiftung durch einen Drilling entgangen.  Zwei Wochen zu Hause war es aber dennoch.



Ich habe mal einen Artikel in einem  Magazin für Physiotherapeuten gelesen. Grund für dieses hohe Ranking seien dem Artikel zufolge die häufigen Handgelenksbeschwerden und "Tennisarme" bei Fliegenfischern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. April 2016)

*AW: Angeln lebensgefährlich? Toter Angler in Velten gefunden*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> hohe Ranking seien dem Artikel zufolge die *häufigen Handgelenksbeschwerden und "Tennisarme"* bei Fliegenfischern.


... weil die oft Singles sind, auf Grund ihres Hobbys??
:g:g


----------



## Riesenangler (19. April 2016)

*AW: Angeln lebensgefährlich? Toter Angler in Velten gefunden*

Deine Anspielung habe ich mal großzügig Überlesen. Was können wir dafür das fast alle Frauen keine vernünftige Einstellung zum Angeln haben. Denn dann würden sie ja mitangeln.


----------



## DirkulesMG (19. April 2016)

*AW: Angeln lebensgefährlich? Toter Angler in Velten gefunden*

Angeln am Rhein (Buhnen) ist jedenfalls gefährlicher als an einem Vereinstümpel...


----------



## Riesenangler (19. April 2016)

*AW: Angeln lebensgefährlich? Toter Angler in Velten gefunden*

Du kennst nicht unsere Tümpel.  Ab Uferkante geht es zwei bis vier Meter senkrecht nach unten und das Ufer ist teilweise unterhöhlt.


----------



## Hann. Münden (19. April 2016)

*AW: Angeln lebensgefährlich? Toter Angler in Velten gefunden*



Minimax schrieb:


> Die Vokabel ist gelinde gesagt nicht unpolitisch. Wer sie verwendet, muss damit rechnen, dass er und das Board mit den üblichen Verwendern assoziiert wird.


Als stets humorvoller Angler und Satiriker fange ich Fische und keine Haare in der Suppe, wie andere vielleicht. Gibt wohl auch Nichtangler hier, die genau danach suchen?  



Gondoschir schrieb:


> Beim angeln den Löffel abgeben???
> Dann könnte sich das ja wenigstens ne Minute vorher ankündigen, damit man schonmal die restlichen Maden auf sich verteilen kann.


Und vorm Ableben auch ja schön `ne SMS an die Angelkumpel senden, damit die Maden auch geerntet werden können.


----------



## Relgna (19. April 2016)

*AW: Angeln lebensgefährlich? Toter Angler in Velten gefunden*

Einer trank und starb.
Einer trank nicht und starb auch, er starb sogar früher weil der der trank ihn überfuhr.
Das Leben ist eben so .....


----------



## Minimax (19. April 2016)

*AW: Angeln lebensgefährlich? Toter Angler in Velten gefunden*



Hann. Münden schrieb:


> Als stets humorvoller Angler und Satiriker fange ich Fische und keine Haare in der Suppe, wie andere vielleicht. Gibt wohl auch Nichtangler hier, die genau danach suchen?QUOTE]
> 
> Zugegebenermassen trefflich retourniert und durch Wortwitz rehabilitiert. Andrerseits war ja außer dem Haar auch kaum was auf dem Teller. (Dass es hier Nichtangler gibt, kann ich mir übrigens nicht vorstellen, schließlich ist das hier das Anglerboard.)
> 
> Das mit den Maden ist ne gute Beobachtung, auch die mitgeführten Würmer dürften hilfreich sein. In so fern könnten wir Angler unsere ökologische Einstellung bis zum wahrhaft letzten Augenblick unter Beweis stellen, sozusagen Autoentsorgung. Aber wenn mans nahen fühlt auf jeden Fall die Montagen aus dem Wasser...



Edit: Oktober 2018 geändert um Editfunktion zu überprüfen


----------



## elchsechseinhalb (19. April 2016)

*AW: Angeln lebensgefährlich? Toter Angler in Velten gefunden*



Rotbart schrieb:


> #q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q
> 
> Gerüchte besagen, dass auch der Gruß "Guten Morgen" nicht unpolitisch ist, weil er auch von der SED-Spitze der DDR regelmäßig verwendet worden ist. Wer diesen Gruß verwendet, muss damit rechnen, mit den üblichen Verwendern assoziiert zu werden.
> 
> ...



Vieleicht mit der Angel in der Hand zu leben?:m


----------



## Ukel (19. April 2016)

*AW: Angeln lebensgefährlich? Toter Angler in Velten gefunden*



> . (Dass es hier Nichtangler gibt, kann ich mir übrigens nicht vorstellen, schließlich ist das hier das Anglerboard.)
> 
> ..



Fr. Dr. vielleicht?


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. April 2016)

*AW: Angeln lebensgefährlich? Toter Angler in Velten gefunden*



Ukel schrieb:


> Fr. Dr. vielleicht?


:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## zokker (19. April 2016)

*AW: Angeln lebensgefährlich? Toter Angler in Velten gefunden*



BARSCH123 schrieb:


> Das Angeln Lebensgefährlich ist, wage ich stark zu bezweifeln. :q
> 
> Das es aber ein relativ hohes verletzungsrisiko mitsich bringt sollte klar sein.
> 
> ...



Oho, das blutet ja ...:c

Also wenn ich sterbe, dann einfriere ich beim Nachtangeln oder in den Armen einer Hure.


----------



## Andal (19. April 2016)

*AW: Angeln lebensgefährlich? Toter Angler in Velten gefunden*



zokker schrieb:


> Oho, das blutet ja ...:c
> 
> Also wenn ich sterbe, dann einfriere ich beim Nachtangeln oder *in den Armen einer Hure*.



Kommen die bei euch auch zum Angeln mit?


----------



## Seifert (19. April 2016)

*AW: Angeln lebensgefährlich? Toter Angler in Velten gefunden*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Aus der Polizeimeldung. Also ist der Angler evtl. einfach so verstorben, nur das er eben grade geangelt hat. Somit hat der Todesfall rein garnichts mit dem Hobby an sich zu tun. Wenn jemand im Kino eines natürlichen Todes stirbt, dann würde man auch nicht unbedingt schlussfolgern, das Kino gefährlich ist.


Angelste: stirbste.
Angelste nich: stirbste ooch!!
Also: angel ick lieba.....


----------



## Hann. Münden (19. April 2016)

*AW: Angeln lebensgefährlich? Toter Angler in Velten gefunden*



Minimax schrieb:


> Zugegebenermassen trefflich retourniert und durch Wortwitz rehabilitiert. Andrerseits war ja außer dem Haar auch kaum was auf dem Teller. (Dass es hier Nichtangler gibt, kann ich mir übrigens nicht vorstellen, schließlich ist das hier das Anglerboard.)
> 
> Das mit den Maden ist ne gute Beobachtung, auch die mitgeführten Würmer dürften hilfreich sein. In so fern könnten wir Angler unsere ökologische Einstellung bis zum wahrhaft letzten Augenblick unter Beweis stellen, sozusagen Autoentsorgung. Aber wenn mans nahen fühlt auf jeden Fall die Montagen aus dem Wasser...


Nix Reha - nochmal, du erkanntest die Satire nicht, das war alles.  
Die nach Haaren suchenden Nörgler und Nichtangler entlarven sich doch selbst. Zitat Thomas9904: "Nichtanglerin von der FDP, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan" .... Wer weiß, wen die Frau Dr. hier zum Aufmischen einschleust, der sich als Angler ausgibt, Haare auf dem Teller sucht, um hier Stress loszutreten.
Apropos Maden -  madig machen unter Mitgliedern ist hier halt nicht unser Forenstyle, wie es Thomas9904 bereits trefflich und unmissverständlich erklärte.
__________________________

Und nun sollte man dem Artikelverfasser der Märk. Zeitung, zum Dank für seinen lupenreinen Angler-Artikel, einen sehr leckeren Döbel oder Rapfen, aus einem veralgten und modrigen Gewässer zukommen lassen.
Halt ganz biologisch einwandfrei aufgewachsen, eingewickelt in einer Nichtanglerzeitschrift.


----------

